
David Thouless, Duncan Haldane and Michael Kosterlitz Win Nobel Prize in Physics - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/oct/04/david-thouless-duncan-haldane-and-michael-kosterlitz-win-nobel-prize-in-physics
======
osullivj
Anyone got a good primer on the whole topology electrics thing? At the level
of a Quanta magazine article?

~~~
okket
The "Popular Science" PDF from Nobel Prize page is not bad:

[http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/physics/laureates/201...](http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/physics/laureates/2016/popular-
physicsprize2016.pdf)

Source:
[http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/physics/laureates/201...](http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/physics/laureates/2016/press.html)

